# Đại lý chuyên bán và thi công máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp giá sỉ rẻ uy tín



## nhung1hailongvan (17/11/20)

*Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp hay tủ đứng công nghiệp?*


*Máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp* hay *máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp* đều là những cực phẩm tốt nhất của ngành điện lạnh bởi cả khả năng làm mát phổ rộng trên một diện tích không gian lớn, mà về độ hoạt động bền bỉ, chịu tải tốt và hầu như không xảy ra hư hỏng trong quá trình vận hành,… cũng chính là những lý do khiến người ta yêu thích và lựa chọn 2 siêu phẩm này đến vậy.
Xem thêm:  nen-lap-dat-may-lanh-giau-tran-cong-nghiep-hay-tu-dung-cong-nghiep.html







_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin 10HP được chụp thực tế_






_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin 10HP mà Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho 1 xưởng may_


*Về chi phí đầu tư.*


- Máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp thường sẽ có giá máy thấp hơn so với máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp. Tuy nhiên, nhân công lắp đặt và chi phí vật tư cao hơn vì nó cần rât nhiều thứ để hoàn thành hệ thống máy lạnh.

 - Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp thổi trực tiếp nếu tính về giá máy thì lại cao hơn khá nhiều so với máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp, nhưng chi phí vật tư thì lại không cao.


*Vậy nên lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp hay tủ đứng công nghiệp?*


Có thể nói, dù là máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp hay tủ đứng công nghiệp thì cũng đều là những sản phẩm tốt, chất lượng. Việc cân nhắc xem máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp hay tủ đứng công nghiệp mới thực sự phù hợp, còn phải dựa vào rất nhiều yếu tố: đặc điểm không gian, vị trí lắp đặt, quy mô nhà xưởng... đặc biệt là điều kiện kinh tế của bạn.









*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN CÔNG NGHIỆP HAY TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP THEO THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*
*Máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp:*


Máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp Trane: 72.200.000đ – 132.300.000đ
Máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp Daikin (5.5hp – 20hp): 72.200.000đ – 132.300.000đ
Máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp Reetech (10hp – 32hp): 66.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ
 
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp:*
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Daikin (5.5hp – 10hp): 59.800.000đ – 82.200.000đ

Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp LG 10hp: 70.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Reetech 10hp: 68.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Nagakawa 10hp: 57.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp Sumikura 10hp: 66.300.000đ
 





_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp LG 10HP được Hải Long Vân lắp cho sảnh công ty_



*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN CÔNG NGHIỆP HAY TỦ ĐỨNG CÔNG NGHIỆP GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*

Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp hay tủ đứng công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm.

 Là đại lý cấp 1 nhiều của hãng máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp và tủ đứng công nghiệp, cam kết những sản phẩm cung cấp cho các bạn đều là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ xuất giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ cho bạn.

Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp hay tủ đứng công nghiệp cho nhiều công trình cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, biệt thự liền kề hay căn hộ chung cư,… đó đều là những không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết trong lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và tiền hành lắp đặt… Nhưng chung quy lại, đội ngũ kỹ thuật của chúng tôi đều đã hoàn thành 1 cách tốt nhất.

Một số hình ảnh thực tế Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp:








































Một số hình ảnh thực tế Cty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp:




































*LỜI KẾT.*


Lưu ngay 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My) để chúng tôi có thể kịp thời tư vấn, khảo sát thực tế công trình chính xác và đưa ra báo giá, dự toán gần đúng nhất cho công trình lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần công nghiệp hay tủ đứng công nghiệp cho không gian của bạn.

Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/may-lanh-cong-nghiep-nen-lua-chon-loai-nao-dai-ly-phan-phoi-va-thi-cong-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

